# Your shirt colour+the first object to your right



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Form your superhero name like this:

the colour of your shirt+the first object to your right

Mine is Blue Cola


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Black ashtray


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Black Mouse.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Blue, my beautiful and trusty bicycle. Anyone who keeps their bicycle in a shed and not a warm, safe room is a cold-hearted monster.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Blue Bed. Um. Wow, that's really badass. My superpower must be sleeping for incalculable amounts of time.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Black wall. That sounds a good name for a black and white trippy indie film.......


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Grey Ceiling...


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Blue Application


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Grey wall.

Sounds pretty damn exciting and dangerous if you ask me.


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

Red Rubbish Bin

Think that's more of a supervillain name though


----------



## silent night (Jul 18, 2013)

Black, Dog Christmas Stocking


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tan virology


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Black Valve Cover

I suck.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Grey candle


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

lockS said:


> Grey candle


You can be the green lantern's side kick


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

White Charger. Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Pink & Black Sony [=


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Orange Wallet


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Black wall


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

Black Pikachu


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Black condom.


----------



## Nihongo86 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gray Paper :/


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

White backpack.

Ooh yeah


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

blue dancing solar powered flower...I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Purple alarm clock


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Green

Empty tims cup


----------



## Rigormortis (Jan 21, 2013)

Black Book


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Black Blanket. 

Wow, neat.


----------



## gabbypanda (Nov 23, 2013)

white

iphone 4s


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Magenta Mug


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Blue door


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Blue Bed. Um. Wow, that's really badass. My superpower must be sleeping for incalculable amounts of time.


Not as cool as Brown Curtains (I have blinds but I'm calling them curtains)
R.I.P Bear


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

green pillow


----------



## Lev (Sep 26, 2013)

Black, white, and various colours mostly on the warmer side of the spectrum tea cup.

My theme song is going to be killer.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Navy sketchbook xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

White pepsi meh


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Pink bag


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Green pillow...


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Gray door


----------



## TimDude (Nov 10, 2013)

White Pill Bottle.... um... ok.. lol


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Maroon Tablet Box.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Blue bag


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Purple Couch


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Black crumpled up napkin.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Grey Succulent


----------



## MikeyManly (Nov 26, 2013)

Grey Water Bottle


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Pink Okonomiyaki Potato Chips


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Black bottle


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gray roses


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

black duvet


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Black+toy soldier action figures.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Blue radiator. :yay

:um

No, that's ridiculous.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Straw :sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Black Night Stand.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

green chair


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

green mountain dew bottle


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

black trophy


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Cracker Pack


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Purple Cell phone


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Blue printer


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Gray.
--my blanket, I'm in bed.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Blue Screw


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Grey mandarin. I like that one. Better than the last one, at least.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Grey toilet paper...


----------



## jxsxixe (Dec 8, 2013)

Pink Kleenex box


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

blue turtle


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

red planters


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Beige calculator


----------



## Cordell (Dec 6, 2013)

blue coffee mug


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Dark Blue Micro SD-Memory Card Holder-Thingy

Now that's a convenient name...


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Lo-Carb Monster Energy Drink


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hairy chest pillow


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Blue belt


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Blue Mexican Red Knee Tarantula


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

White Candle.

Wow I quess I'm related to the Green Lantern.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Navy Blue Tea Cup


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Black coffee table


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

Pink porridge :3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Red Mug


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Green ashtray!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

black printer. if said fast it sounds like black panther (60s militant group) :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

white mouse


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Red Mousemat.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Green pillow


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

Red deodorant


----------



## yayesh (Nov 14, 2013)

Purple bowl


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Black ancient IBM PS/2


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Red Brush


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Blue Guitar


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Navy blue mouse.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Purple Wire


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Grey Christmas tree


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

most of these are not that great of super hero names :lol mine is "blue almonds" wtf would blue almonds do?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Black

A bottle of water.

Yay!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

White and a soldering iron.


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

Maroon plastic bottle...


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

White Thomas Kemper Ginger Ale (Their Root Beer was created specifically for an annual event where I live.)


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

White

white sneaker

heh


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Dark Blue Guinness World Records 2014-Book


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Blue cashews


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Dark Blue Keychain


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Blue iPhone. xD


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Pink christmas tree


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

Yellow sheet of paper.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Grey Speaker


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Blue and white door


----------



## weens14 (Jan 16, 2014)

Rusty glasses


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

White cellphone


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Grey and my notebook.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Pink lamp


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Red Newspaper


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

grey chair


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Black Towel. Absorbing crime with a swish of my fibers.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

White Laptop Charger


----------



## Fatguyinalittlecoat (Jan 21, 2014)

Blue TV remote


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Blue money


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

dont have one on cus im wearing a onesie but the onesies green. to my right is the tv ^^


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Black Camera Case

Hmm, not that good :no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Black + Mouse


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Green Stool. Shoot.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Red 3DS.

Lol, my 3DS is actually red.


----------



## twinkies (Jan 30, 2014)

red book


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

black salad


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Red Laptop Charger


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Black ottoman.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

White lamp.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

White couch


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

brown iphone


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Green table


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Beige Dog Cup


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Purple candle


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Gainsboro coffee


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Black Book well that's a slight improvement over White Pepsi.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Grey ipad


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

blue brother!


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Grey and a dictionary.


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

White arcade stick


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

White. A cup.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Blue remote


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gray space heater. 

Hm. That beats Gray Ant, which it almost was.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Pillow :3


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Dark blue fan

^.^


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Black Case.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

White vape tank


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Pink Lamp. 
Lighting up the world, one person at a time. Something like that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White computer


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

White carrots!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Teal cup. Man this is a terrible game.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Green Speaker. Saving the environment one moving speech at a time?


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Black napkin. Sounds lame, perfectly suitable for me.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Vermillion tape dispenser!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Nude - My shirt

Nude shirt


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Black lab coat. Wow, what a bad-*** superhero that is.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Grey Cat


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

black chair


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Orange Coffee Cup


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Purple Blood Sugar Meter


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Nutrition Supplement


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Pink Paper

Mayhaps I'll fight crime with my mad origami skills...


----------



## yellow Tentacle (Mar 15, 2014)

Black Glock 17


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

Grey, green lighter on top of multicolored cotton balls.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Mouse Pad!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Red Pyramidpuzzlethingy.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Blue, books


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Grey, pillow


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Flesh Blanket

(not wearing a shirt)


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

grey+phone


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Black 'My Chemical Romance' poster


(I'm not emo btw)


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Blue Fan


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Brown Lamp


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

brown computer speaker


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Green mug of tea


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

black coffee


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Blue giraffe sculpture.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

black scarf


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Gray Charger


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

leopard laces (yes, leopard is a colour tonight)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

white camera


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Red Mouse


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Dark Blue (says Greendale Community College) and a pillow.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

White pill bottle


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Blue Pillow


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Amethyst flashdrive.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

black napkin


----------



## Laboratory Rat (Mar 1, 2014)

Grey wall...funny enough, it describes my personality. Grumpy, grey and passive.


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

Black Wall :l


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Black Stool :sus


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Green Guitar


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Orange lamp.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Pink notebook


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Blue plastic bag.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

White paperwork I better get filling out


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White Monitor


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Remote


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

Green blanket


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

white hairbrush


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Blue couch


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Black coffee 
Not black coffee but black shirt and a coffee to my right 
Ha ha


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Shirtless so skin colour? black speaker.


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

green iTunes card, which is actually green anyway


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Blue phone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Brown speaker


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

White Blanket.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

navy cell phone


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Blue remote control


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

White phone


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

Blue Placemat


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

grey g9x


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Purple Tissue


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Dark Blue Phone


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> blue waffle


 lol :lol

Dark Blue Yogurt Pack


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Blue Galaxy


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Sofa


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Brown unpaid electric bill


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Purple Headset


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

White Hairbrush


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Green Trash Bag 








So beautiful.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Dark blue shirt.

An APC brand UPC surge protector and battery back up. 
The thing is the size of a car battery !


LOL.

I LOVE these "Just for Fun" threads !
They really brighten me up sometimes !


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Black trench


----------

